# Semáforo con 555, flip flop JK, y compuertas lógicas



## Bryan

hola quisiera saber donde puedo encontrar los planos para hacer un semaforo con compuertas logicas, es para probarlo en un proyect board, y me gustaria que fuera de compuertas AND.

grasias y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## mario18560

El diseño de un semaforo con compuertas logicas responde a la logica de un circuito secuencial. Los pasos para realizar un diseño como el que requires son:

1) Realizar un diagrama de estados. Supongamos que el semaforo tenga la siguiente secuencia: ROJO - ROJO/AMARILLO - AMARILLO - VERDE - VERDE/AMARILLO -ROJO.
Tendrias asi los siguientes estados: 100 - 110 - 010 - 001 - 011 - 100. Son cinco estados diferentes. Cada bit representa el encendido de una luz del semaforo respetando el orden ROJO-AMARILLO-VERDE.

2) Determinar el numero de flip-flops necesarios. En este caso, necesitaras 3 FF, ya que los estados diferentes son 5. La forma de determinar esto es: 2 elevado a la n, debe ser mayor o igual que N.
Donde n= numero de FF y N= numero de estados diferentes. En nuestro caso, 2 elevado al cubo (o sea, ocho), es mayor que (cinco). 

3) Elegir el tipo de flip-flop con el que vas a trabajar. Aqui no hay problema, pues cualquier tipo de flip-flop sirve para el diseño (tambien es posible convertir un FF determinado en otro, muy facilmente), sin embargo conviene utilizar flip-flops de una sola entrada; por ejemplo los de tipo D. La respuesta es muy simple: te conviene usar un flip-flop de una sola entrada porque solo vas a necesitar una red combinacional que controle los flip-flop, de modo de obtener la secuencia deseada (la del diagrama de estados). 
Tal como tu lo planteas, si no puedes o no deseas utilizar FF, los mismos puedes hacerlos facilmente con compuertas logicas. 

4) Para el diseño de las redes combinacionales que van a manejar las entradas de los 3 FF tenes que utilizar las tablas de excitacion de los FF elegidos previamente. En este caso, la correspondiente al FF "D". Asi obtendras una tabla como la que sigue:

Dr Da Dv SalidaQr  SalidaQa  SalidaQv
1   0   0        1             1            0
1   1   0        0             1            0 
0   1   0        0             0            1
0   0   1        0             1            1
0   1   1        1             0            0

Ten en cuenta que las redes combinacionales manejan las entradas de los FF (para que los mismos logren la secuencia pautada),  por lo que para el diseño de las mismas, Dr, Da y Dv (entradas de los FF) son las salidas de tu tabla de verdad, y Qr, Qa y Qv (salidas de los FF) son las variables de entrada. Tendras que realizar 3 mapas de Karnaugh, uno por cada salida (Dr, Da y Dv), a fin de simplificar la funcion e implementar el circuito de las redes.
Por ultimo, este es un circuito secuencial sincronico. Todos los FF estan sincronizados por un mismo reloj. Con un circuito oscilador basico (el 555 funcionando en modo astable, por ejemplo) podes hacer el circuito de reloj, cuya frecuencia podras ajustar a voluntad. La salida del 555 la conectas a cada una de las entradas de CLOCK de los FF.
En cuanto a las luces del semaforo, las mismas las conectas a las salidas Qr, Qa y Qv de los flip-flops.
Espero te haya sido de utilidad. Cualquier cosa, avisame.
Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Bryan

grasias la verdad que me fue de mucha ayuda.


----------



## maikol

Un semáforo _en condiciones_ (3 colores, el naranja parpadeando antes de ponerse a verde...) es muy engorroso de hacer con puertas únicamente. Aún así si estás interesado puedo pensar algo ya que me parece algo chulo para poner al lado de la mesa y conectar cuando estés aburrido  .

He diseñado uno tan sencillo de montar como simple de funcionamiento. Sólo puedes usar verde y rojo (poner otro color sería un tanto más complicado), pero creo que funciona.

Los NOT de la izquierda sirven para crean un pulso cuadrado (sin necesidad de usar el 555); configurado a 2 o 3 segundos bastará para que los playmobil no se impacienten al volante. Lo siguiente es la báscula RS, que irá cambiando (hay entre medias otro NOT para conseguir esto) según el reloj, por lo que las patas Q y ¬Q es van alternando indefinidamente. Como la salida de estos integrados no suelen dar mucha corriente (y con CMOS menos todavía) hay un transistor BJT (por ejemplo un BC107/SC107) para que luzcan a 10-20 mA. Calcula la resistencia Rd para esa corriente. Espero que te guste.


----------



## maikol

He estado probando configuraciones para ver qué tal funcionaba. He suprimido la báscula RS porque en realidad no hace falta, sólo que como se drena demasiada corriente para iluminar el LED (a pesar de que el transistor hace lo que puede, aunque se pueden usar _super-beta_ o algún modelo de mayor ganancia en corriente) he tenido que pasar por otra puerta la señal para evitar precisamente que se debilitara (no se puede sacar directamente corriente de la señal de reloj).

La configuración del reloj da unos 5 o 6 segundos a ambos colores. Le he puesto además una resistencia distinta a cada LED. Todo el circuito se hace con un integrado 4069, 3 resistencias, un condensador y un par de transistores. ¡ Un saludo!


----------



## ecpichardo

Este semáforo consta de 4 caras y se manejara de 1 ciclo por cara a la vez o sea que la cara 1 comienza en verde y las otras 3 están en rojo, dura 3 oscilaciones y cambia a amarillo, dura 1 oscilación y cambia a rojo e inmediatamente cambia de rojo a verde en la cara 2. hace el ciclo verde, amarillo rojo de nuevo y cambia de rojo a verde en la cara 3 e igualmente para la 4 al finalizar la cara 4 comienza el ciclo de nuevo.

NOTA la luz verde tiene 2 led que deberán prender al mismo tiempo, aunque en el circuito solo tiene uno, pero cada cara del semáforo deberá verse así:

  ( R )  para el rojo
  ( A )  para el amarillo
  ( V )  para el verde
  (<-)   para la flecha de doblar a la izquierda que debe prender y apagar junto con el verde

COMENCEMOS!!!!!!!!!

1er paso hacer la tabla de verdad para las 12 luces y el estado que deberían tener en cada oscilacion (estas son las salidas). para las salidas use 3 tiempos para cada luz verde, 1 tiempo para cada luz amarilla, la luz roja queda encendida los demás tiempos en que no estén encendidas ni la luz verde ni la amarilla.

NOTA el total de tiempos se calcula así:
3 tiempos por 4 luz verde = 12 + 1 tiempo por 4 luz amarilla= 16 tiempos (las luces rojas no se calculan sus tiempos de encendido y apagado dependen de las luces verdes y amarilla, o sea están dentro de los estados de las otras luces porque encenderán o apagaran al mismo tiempo que se este realizando el ciclo verde/amarillo )
(ver archivo xls adjunto)

2do paso hacer la tabla de excitación de los flip flop. según el estado actual y el estado siguiente y la tabla de excitación para el JK (ver archivo xls adjunto)

3er paso para saber cuantos flip flops debemos usar se aplica la siguiente formulita:

2potencia a la n - 1= 2 a la 4 - 1 =15 
o sea que necesito 4 flip flop para poder contar de 0 a 15 (mis 16 estados que necesito). en otras palabras n= al numero de flip flop que voy a necesitar.

4to paso hacer el mapa de karnaugh tanto para los flip flop como para la tabla de verdad.
para este paso me auxilie de un programa freeware que se llama karma. aunque se hacer el mapa, pero es mas fácil hacerlo por el programa. este programa es excelente!!!!!  

BIEN!!!!!!!

hasta ahora tengo:

1 la tabla de verdad de los estados de las luces de cada semáforo
2 la tabla de excitación del JK
3 la cantidad de flip flop que voy a utilizar
4 los 2 mapas de karnaugh (el de la interconeccion de los flip flop y el de los estados de las luces)

En el archivo XLS adjunto estan las tablas de verdad y la tabla de exitacion del JK

Ahora  manos a la obra, VAMOS A HACER EL CIRCUITO!!!!!

1er paso hacer un circuito astable con un 555 para usarlo como oscilador. Cada oscilacion marca un tiempo.

(ver archivo adjunto) y cambie el capacitor de 10uF a uno de 4.7uF, la resistencia de 150k por una de 4.7k o 4k y la otra resistencia por una de 150k y debera oscilar a 1 segundo.

2do paso al haber terminado el mapa de karnaugh del JK obtenemos la interconeccion de estos. en este caso solo necesite un IC de compuertas AND (74f11)

3ro conecte un IC de compuertas NOT (74c04) para obtener las salidas negadas

HASTA AQUI LA PRIMERA PARTE DEL CIRCUITO


la segunda parte del circuito es de solo compuertas lógicas, para esto utilice:
2 IC OR de 2 entradas     7432
2 IC AND de 4 entradas    7421
3 IC AND de 3 entradas    7411

su interconexión se debe al mapa de karnaugh de la tabla de verdad de los estados



BUENO, ESPERO LE SEA DE PROVECHO, PARA ESTE CIRCUITO DURE 1 MES Y 15 DIAS EN HACERLO Y TODO PORQUE EL IC 7473 QUE UTILICE SE DEBIA CONECTAR EL PIN CLR DE CADA FLIP FLOP AL VOLTAJE QUE NO LO ESTABA HACIENDO

ESPERO QUE LAS PERSONAS QUE LEAN ESTE ARTICULO VALOREN EL ESFUERZO Y NO SOLO COPIEN EL CIRCUITO PARA HACERLO, SINO QUE LO HAGAN DESDE EL PRINCIPIO INCLUYENDO TODAS LAS TABLAS PARA QUE APRENDAN COMO YO HE APRENDIDO.

GRACIAS Y ESPERO SUS CRITICAS CONSTRUCTIVAS

NOTA EL CIRCUITO ES PARA ELECTRONIC WORKBENCH5


----------



## g.corallo

es de 2 leds??' no seria mejor con unas compuertas o un 4017 asi se podria aumentar o reducir el tiempo de enecedido


----------



## ecpichardo

el semafor es de 3 leds por cara y de 4 caras, le añado un cuarto led a cada cara conectado para que encienda con el verde de su respectiva cara que va a hacer la funcion de la flecha de giro a la izquierda.

Se que el 4017 es un contador de decadas y divisor, pero el proyecto de la uni especifica que los componentes que debo utilizar son :

el 555 y el FF 7473

para las compuertas AND utilice 2 tipos la 7411 de 3 inputs y la 7421 de 4 input

para las compuertas OR utilice la 7432 de 2 inputs

y para la compuerta NOT utilice la 7404

se me olvido, para aumentar o disminuir el tiempo de oscilacion y asi se aumenta o disminuye en proporcion los tiempos de los leds del semaforo, puedes disminuir o aumentar el capacitor de 4.7uF del circuito astable del 555.

Lo que siempre sera es que el verde durara 3 veces mas que el amarillo


----------



## tecnogirl

Hola eball: Me gusto tu post hasta que... te saltaste la resolucion de los mapas de Karnaugh. Debiste resolver al menos uno para una mejor ilustracion y luego introducir
el programa que usaste, indicando cómo se usa... y si es freeware, cúal es el link ?.

Algo no entend¡, escribiste: "la cara 1 comienza en verde y las otras 3 estan en rojo...". Observé‚ un semaforo de interseccion y nunca presentó ese estado, lo que si se ve es que las luces verdes en las caras opuestas estan en verde para permitir el flujo entre dos de los caminos, los que estan enfrentados... mira el gif animado que te hice.

En cuanto a ajustar la velocidad del oscilador (LM555) tu dices que se puede hacer cambiando el condensador pero creo que es mas practico hacerlo con un potenciometro en la red RC del LM555 que produce la oscilacion. Salu2.


----------



## ecpichardo

hola tecnogirl, aqui te va lo que pides:

adjunto hay una forma explicita con graficas para que veas el funcionamiento del semaforo

y este es el link donde encontre el programa karma:

http://r-luis.xbot.es/edigital/ed06.html 

la pagina donde esta el link afortunadamente es una explicacion muy buena de como se agrupa en los mapas de karnaugh.

espero te sirva, es mas NO!!!, se que te va a servir 

y cualquier cosa sigue preguntando, o haciendo criticas constructivas

cuidate


----------



## tecnogirl

Ahhh, muy bien. Salu2.


----------



## hey hey hey

no se hacer la tabla de verdad de las luces...... como las ago?


----------



## Chico3001

Comienza leyendo en este tema... da una buena explicacion de que hacer... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/


----------



## ecpichardo

hey hey hey dijo:


> no se hacer la tabla de verdad de las luces...... como las ago?


quisiera saber si solo te interesa la tabla de verdad o tambien los mapas de karnaugh o tambien la tabla de exitacion del jk que no es lo mismo ni es igual........ respondeme y antes que todo, hechale un vistazo a la explicasion paso a paso que hice al principio de este foro

salu2



hey hey hey dijo:


> no se hacer la tabla de verdad de las luces...... como las ago?


quisiera saber si solo te interesa la tabla de verdad o tambien los mapas de karnaugh o tambien la tabla de exitacion del jk que no es lo mismo ni es igual........ respondeme y antes que todo, hechale un vistazo a la explicasion paso a paso que hice al principio de este foro

salu2

DE TODAS FORMAS AQUI VA UNA EXPLICACION SENCILLA DE LA TABLA DE VERDAD

Imaginemos que tenemos un semaforo de 1 sola cara. sabemos que un semaforo comun tiene 3 luces por cara, ROJA, AMARILLA y VERDE.

Imaginemos que para hacer nuestro semaforo haremos un circuito astable con un 555 que oscile 1 vez por segundo. Eso significa que el estado del semaforo cambiara cada segundo.

Ahora bien, la tabla de verdad de los estados se hace para poder calcular que luz estara encendida en X segundo u oscilacion.

A continuacion una tabla de verdad con 10 oscilaciones de a 1 segundo por oscilacion.
(ver adjunto)

En la columna 
OSC= Nos muestra el segundo u oscilacion, no se toma en cuenta para el calculo
R, A, V = ROJO, AMARILLO, VERDE
ESTADOS= Que esta pasando en ese segundo

mientas mas leds agreguemos, mas columnas debemos agregar a la tabla de verdad y mientras mas larga sea la secuencia, mas filas debemos agregar. O sea que en un semaforo de 2 caras y 3 luces por cara habrian 6 leds y el mismo numero de columnas.

Y si lo que queremos es hacer un ciclo donde el verde dure 30 segundos el amarillo 5 y el rojo 50, pues debe tener 85 filas, donde:


1 - 30..........0	   0	   1	
31 - 35........0	   1	   0	
36 - 85........1	   0	   0	

CUALQUIER DUDA AVISA Y 

NO DEJES DE HACER TUS CRITICAS CONSTRUCTIVAS


----------



## hey hey hey

que onda gracias por la explicacion.... si nadamas tenia duda de la tabla de luces pro ya entendi... de nuevo gracias y saludos


----------



## edtronic

Hola! Tengo un problema con un semáforo...

El circuito consiste en que el semáforo se cambiará a rojo cuando el switch cambie de posición. El switch se puede presionar en cualquier momento.

Por alguna razón en mi diagrama las salidas Q de los flip-flops de la luz Roja, Amarilla, y Verde no sirven, mientras que la salida negada si. QUE ESTA PASANDO?!?!?!

adjunto el archivo el cual hice en LiveWire... No sé si necesitarán ver también la tabla de verdad y todo lo demás... Me estoy voliendo LOCA! por favor ayuda  

Gracias!!!

Ver el archivo adjunto proyecto en clase.zip


----------



## penrico

Por favor, envía el archivo en .JPG o .PDF para que podamos verlo los que no tenemos livewire


----------



## edtronic

perdon, al parecer photobucket comprimio la imagen un poco... en fin, aca estan las ecuaciones que use.

JR = R'A'VX + R'AV'
KR = RA'V'X'


JA = R'A'VX'
KA = R'AV'

JV = RA'V'X'
KV = R'A'V

JX = RA'V'X + R'A'VX + R'AV'X 
KX = RA'V'X' + R'A'VX' + R'AV'X'

X es la variable que representa el botón que necesito presionar...

Si logran ver los puntitos rojos en las salidas por ejemplo de Q' en el FF R, V, A.. significa que esta pasando corriente por ellos... porque será que en la salida Q no ocurre lo mismo? no me lo explico...


----------



## 1024

Hola, acabo de revisar tu circuito y si bien no lo comprendo al 100% te puedo decir que creo exsite un problema con la X ya que mencionas que es el switch pero en tu diagrama aparece como un flipflop, y las Q's de ese flipflip esta conectadas entre si, creo ese seria un problema, abria que revisar que sucede si se cambia esa parte...


----------



## edtronic

ah si.. eso ya lo habia notado... por eso era que no se encendian las 2..

ayyy no se que hacer.


----------



## 1024

Te sugiero replantear el problema ya que de acuerdo a lo que yo entiendo de tu problema y el circuito combinacional, estas utilizando un flopflop de mas, el de la X.


----------



## edtronic

Este es el diagrama de flujo que utilicé para este proyecto.

X = 1 representa la acción de haber presionado el botón. El inmediatamente pone mi semáforo en rojo para poder cruzar. X = 0 permite que el semáforo siga su curso de rojo-verde-amarillo.

En la tabla de verdad no sé como hacer para X, porque no lo puedo tratar como Flip Flop, tiene que ser un switch estrictamente... 

Los hice en paint rápidamente, así que no están muy bonitos. Bueno, la razón por la cual no llené la parte de los Flip Flop JK fue por falta de tiempo/paciencia.


----------



## 1024

edtronic dijo:


> En la tabla de verdad no sé como hacer para X, porque no lo puedo tratar como Flip Flop, tiene que ser un switch estrictamente...



Precisamente eso, no lo trates como flip flop, la X es una entrada por lo tanto  a la hora de obtener las ecuaciones seria una variable mas para considerar, observando tu diagrama de estados solo tendrías que utilizar 2 flipflop.


----------



## edtronic

oooooooo, y como lo haría si fueran 2 flip flop? 

Según yo entendía, El Rojo tenía que tener sus entradas JA, KA, el verde JV KV, y así sucesivamente.. como lo haría si fueran solo 2... sería mucha molestia pedirte un ejemplo?


----------



## 1024

Pues mira con 2 flipflops seria utilizando también un decodificador, depende del diseño y como abordes el problema, por ejemplo podrías ver este problema como un secuenciador asíncrono, pero si quieres utilizar solo flipflops si se necesitan 3


----------



## edtronic

pues me gustaria mantener el proyecto lo más simple que pueda... -______-

entonces no hago Flip Flop X del todo...? O sea, las ecuaciones estas que saqué..

JX = RA'V'X +R'A'VX +  R'AV'X 
KX = RA'V'X' + R'A'VX' +R'AV'X'

No las ocupo, lo que no entiendo es donde en el switch es que lo pongo.. es que tengo X y X', y cada uno de ellos es uno de los lados del switch? Es un switch de 2 tiros, 2 polos por cierto.


----------



## 1024

Después del switch puedes poner una compuerta NOT para obtener X y X', en la entrada de la compuerta NOT tendrías X y a la salida sera X'


----------



## juanma2468

Hola que tal, quisiera aportar algo si es que te sirve, el problema yo lo pensaria de la siguiente manera de forma sencilla, elaboraria la tabla de verdad del porblema planteado, he observado que en tu diagrama de estado tu semaforo tiene una sutil diferencia con los reales, no contemplaste la opcion de que al pasar de rojo a verde antes debe pasar por el amarillo junto con el rojo en forma simultanea, pero al margen de esto igual se puede realizar sencillamente, tenes dos manera de realizar tu porblema por medio de una contador asincronico o sincronico, que no son mas que un arreglo de flip flop puestos en cascada, donde estos siguen una secuencia de salida determinada por su tabla de verdad, por supuesto que en este caso llevaran compuertas adicionales, este funcionara normalmente mientras no se presione el switch, ahora aca bieno lo sensillo, como sabras los FF vienen con entradas de Preset y Reset las cuales son entradas asincronicas, o sea no dependen del pulso de reloj para que las salidas cambien, conectandolas adecuadamente te simplificarian mucho las cosas, para el problema planteado seria el FF verde y amarillo recibiria el uno en su entrada de reset, la cual pone a cero la salida Q de ambos FF y el FF rojo recibiria el uno en su entrada de preset, el cual pone a uno la salida Q de tal FF y de esa manera te ahorras el FF para tu variable X y muchas compuertas adicioneles, si no tienes mucho apuro y no sabes como realizar las tablas para armar un circuito contador, yo te podria dar la tablas hechas pero en unos dias ya que estoy algo ocupado, quisas pueda este viernes, saludos


----------



## edtronic

si ^.^ bueno es que los semaforos acá son así, entonces el hecho de que no haya hecho la combinación rojo-amarillo no importa...

sería util si me prestaras la tabla de verdad.

La verdad voy a tratar de plantear el problema de nuevo... grrr, hahaha.  que frustrante!


----------



## 1024

Buen dia, el problema esta fácil de resolver , las ecuaciones que me resultaron fueron:  
JR= V'X
KR=X'
JA=VX'
KA=1
JV=RV'X'
KV=1
Tengo la simulación en proteus y al parecer funciona como debe, si quieres te paso la simulación, sino fácilmente puedes elaborar el diagrama con esas ecuaciones


----------



## edtronic

ClaeClaro, seria genial ver la simulacion en proteus!


----------



## 1024

Aquí esta la simulación en proteus, espero te sirva


----------



## edtronic

Muchas gracias! lo provare y los mantendre informados de como me fue


----------



## juanma2468

Aca te adjunto las tablas de verdad junto con el esquema final y los archivos para poder ver la simulacion en proteus 7.4, perdona por la desprolijidad es que lo hice a las apuradas en una hoja borrador y las escañe y lo arme mas o menos, como no contemple el estado inicial de arranque este arranca en 000, comienza a funcionar cuando presionas el pulsador que seria la variable X, de ahi en mas funciona en forma ciclica y al momento de presionar nuevamente el pulsador este lleva al contador a prender la luz roja y vuelve a comenzar su ciclo, comence haciendolo como un contador asincronico, pero mientras lo fui desarrollando me di cuenta que en realidad se trataba de un sincronico, pero da igual funciona de 10, con tres FF JK, 3 compuertas AND y el pulsador tienes tu semaforo funcionando, cualquier duda me consultas, saludos


----------



## DIEGOEDICSON

ola.. esque yo necesito  hacer este proyecto y he leido detenidamente  todo el foro pero aun no he comprendido en su totalidad . mas especificamente los mapas de karnaugh yen la primer tabla  adjunta no se a que se refire la columna con el nobre (SIGUIENTE) .. muchas  gracias .. espero una respuesta pronta. de veras lo necesito.. yaaaaaaaaaa . salu2


----------



## ecpichardo

Bien, primero que todo, hola DIEGOEDICSON:

Tratare de explicar primero la tabla adjunta:

Este proyecto esta hecho con el FF JK, cada FF viene con su tabla de exitacion, la del JK es asi:

J  K  Q  Qsiguiente
0  0  0  x
0  1  1  x
1  0  x  1
1  1  x  0

(como se ve en el exel en el cuadrito de abajo)
Para saber como se va a comportar el FF JK se debe hacer la tabla de verdad para tu circuito. en mi caso, como quiero obtener 16 salidas, cada una para un estado del semaforo, debo usar 4 FF JK.

(supon que el 555 oscila a un segundo, mi semaforo quiero programarlo para que en el primer segundo, en la primera cara este verde y en las otras tres este en rojo, en el 2do segundo, igual y asi en el tercero. En el 4to segundo la primera cara se pone amarillo y las otras siguen rojo, pero en el 5to segundo la primera cara cambia a rojo y las 2da cara cambia a verde y este proceso se repite para cada una de las caras. 

Eso significa que para que el semaforo complete un ciclo en sus cuatro caras debe hacer 16 cambios. **nota** aunque se quede en verde, por ejemplo durante tres segundos, cada segundo se cuenta como un cambio)

en la primera columna del excel, puedes ver los numeros binarios del 0 al 15, la columna SIGUIENTE es el valor que tendra el FF en la siguiente exitacion, y se usa para poder completar la tabla de exitacion, segun la tabla de exitacion del FF JK, que son JA KA, JB KB, JC KC y JD KD, cada una correspondiente a cada FF.

Puedes ver que la columna SIGUIENTE no es mas que la columna ENTRADAS + 1.

entonces compara bit a bit para que te de el valor de cada FF, ejemplo:

En la primera linea
Entradas = 0000, siguiente = 0001, JA = 0, KA = x, JB = 0, KB = x, JC = 0, KC = x, JD = 1 y 
KD =  x     

porque cuando el primer bit (de izq a der) de la entrada es 0 y el primer bit de siguiente es 0 segun la tabla de exitacion Q = 0 y Qsig = x, o sea, que en el primer FF J = 0 y K = x.

En el 2do y 3ro por igual y en el cuarto Ent=0 y Sig=1, comparo con la tabla de exitacion y me da que en ultimo FF J=1 y K=x

Las salidas son los LEDs de cada cara del semaforo y como deben estar encendidos o apagados en cada exitacion.

Por otro lado el mapa de karnaugh es para decirte como van los circuitos logicos interconectados, es un poquito problematico de explicar como hacerlo, pero yo utilize un programa muy util que se llama karma que me dio muy buenos resultados.

tratare de ponerlo en este foro luego

ojala te halla servido de ayuda mi explicacion


----------



## DIEGOEDICSON

ola,,,,,, gracias *POR* la explicaciunon, me ha servido de mucho, quisiera pedirte un favor es que no se manejar  liveware y necesito la simulacion del semaforo, espero q*UE* me pueda ayudar *CO*n este problema, *POR* favor necesito tu ayuda , espero me lo envies pronto  gracias


----------



## ecpichardo

no lo hice en liveware, esta hecho en Electronic Workbench 5.12
 bajalo de la web y el circuito esta en el link del principio del foro

el circuito del semaforo es el del adjunto

bueno, gracias por tu agradecimiento, jeje

 si lo haces en un protoboard se va a parecer a medusa con todos los cables que van interconectados, asi lo hice yo, preferible que lo hagas en una placa, no tengo el diseño, si lo haces, pues te pido que me lo envies,


----------



## guerrillerogt

En primer lugar, gracias por el aporte.

Estaba simulando el circuito que posteaste, pero el semaforo en el estado 8 (segun las 4 luces que llevan el conteo) me presenta dos de los semaforos con las luces rojas y verdes encendidas al mismo tiempo y un semaforo sin ninguna luz encendida. Tambien en el paso del estado 11 al 12 se resetea y comienza de nuevo.

No se que podria estar pasando revise las tablas de verdad y logicamente los problemas anteriores no están.


----------



## yopower

Necesito hacer un semaforo de 2 vias la via principal con verde, amarillo y rojo y la segunda via solo con Verde y rojo. Como podria hacer la tabla de verdad. Los semaforos deben tener un sensor en la via digamos que cuando pulse un boton 0 o 1 cambia de estados los semaforos para que puedan pasar.


----------



## ecpichardo

dejame ver si entendi:
1.- lo primero es que quieres accionar el semaforo manualmente o sea, con un push button para el cambio de estados

2.- tu semaforo solo tendra doas caras? una con rojo, amarillo y verde y la otra cara solo con amarillo y rojo (sin el verde)

3.- tratare de hacer una tabla de tiempos  a ver si entendi:
de ahora en adelante la cara 1 (rojo, amarillo, verde) se llamara c1 y la otra cara se llamara c2 y los colores R para el rojo, A para el amarillo y V para el verde.

el primer estado del semaforo seria c1-V y c2-R
pulsas el boton y cambiara a c1-A y c2-R
otro pulso c1-R y c2-A
otro pulso c1-V y c2-R y se repite la secuencia

en caso de no haber entendido bien, corrigeme por favor

Salu2

a guerrillerogt, ahora fue que lei el post, disculpas, tratare de chequear el circuito a ver que pasa, te contesto tan pronto como pueda.

un saludo


----------



## yopower

Si que cambie con un push botton, si dos caras una verde, amarilla y roja y la otra cara verde y roja, que el amarillo dure unos 3 segundos no se como hacer esto.

Gracias

se necesitaria dos push button para el representar al sensor de una calle y otro sensor de la otra calle


----------



## ecpichardo

perdon, ahora me confundiste mas, si es con push buton, no se a que te refieres con que el amarillo dure unos 3 segundos. 

Te explico. el proyecto que hice del semaforo utiliza un 555 para contar los tiempos de cambios. o sea que si usas el 555, cambiaran las luces automaticamente, y si lo reemplazas por un push button, todo sera manual. 

mientras te voy a ir ayudando con la tabla de verdad y todo eso. te respondo  de hoy a mañana


----------



## clocko

necesitas que el amarillo dure 3 segundos.
 ¿¿y los otros colores cuanto?? 
¿¿el sensor para que es?? 
lo que yo entiendo del sensor es lo siguiente: si por una calle viene un automovil y el semaforo esta en rojo y por la otra calle no viene ningun automovil y el semaforo esta en verde, que cambie automaticamente el estado de los semaforos para que le de el verde al automovil que si lo necesita..... ¿¿es de esa manera supongo??  ¿¿¿ todo esto lo ocupas con lógica combinacional y secuencial???


----------



## yopower

1.- En la avenida principal (Este - Oeste) E-O disponemos de un 
semáforo de tres luces (Rojo E-O - Ámbar E-O - Verde E-O).
2.- En la calle secundaria (Norte - Sur) N-S disponemos de un semáforo 
de dos luces (Rojo N-S - Verde N-S) .
3.- En la calle secundaria existen sensores de paso (Sensor Norte y 
Sensor Sur) que se activan en 1 cuando un vehículo se encuentra 
presente en la intersección.
4.- Cuando los sensores de paso están desactivados, el semáforo E-O 
estará siempre en verde dando preferencia a la avenida principal.
5.- Cuando se activa alguno de los sensores de paso (N-S) se seguirá la 
secuencia siguiente:
El semáforo E-O permanece cinco segundos más en verde, luego las luces 
cambian a ámbar por 3 segundos SIEMPRE.
Posteriormente cambia a rojo y se queda en rojo hasta 3 segundos 
después de que se desactivaron los sensores de paso.
Finalmente, cambia a verde y se queda así hasta que se active 
nuevamente algún sensor de paso N-S.

Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola yopower

Quiere decir que una vez activado el sensor N-S la secuencia durará 11 Segundos.
Cuando se active el sensor N-S transcurrirán 8 segundos para que circulen por la calle secundaria.
Una vez transcurridos, el tiempo de circulación de N-S será de 3 segundos.

Esto lo puedes lograr calculando, con un 555, un oscilador de 1 Segundo.
Esos Pulsos se la aplicas a un contador 4516(Binario), las salidas Q’s de éste se las aplicas a 2 4514 y en las salidas puedes tomar los tiempos de cada luz de los semáforos.

El 4514 tiene 16 salidas las cuales son ciertas cuando son altas; las puedes nombrar T0, T1, hasta T15.
En T10 debes detener el paso de los pulsos del 555 hacia el 4016 para que los semáforos queden en su estado de reposo.
Cuando se active algún sensor N-S restableces el 4516 para que inicies la secuencia.

Por medio de las salidas del 4514 seleccionas los tiempos que duran encendidas las diferentes luces del semáforo por medio de compuertas OR. 


Semáforos En Reposo:
E-O/*V* Prendido,N-S/*R* Prendido.

Activa Sensor N-S
Semáforo E-O:---Semáforo N-S*V* 5 seg. On.------*R* On.*A *3 seg. On.------*R* On.*R* 3 seg. On.------*V* On.*V* On.--------------*R* On. Estado De Reposo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ecpichardo

Sr. guerrillerogt (jaja, que raro se oye eso)
estuve simulando el circuito del semaforo que hice un tiempo atras y funciona perfectamente, es posible que usted no lo este simulando con el electronic workbench v 5.12 que es en donde lo hice. puede bajar el circuito de uno de los posts anteriores

Una explicacion de los led que contiene el circuito, lo cual no estaria de mas, seria:
El esquema consta de 3 grupos de led.
en el grupo 1 consta de un solo led el cual esta conectado directamente al 555 y este determina el estado del 555 o sea medio segundo encendido y medio segunso apagado

en el grupo 2 se observan 4 leds estos estan ubicados cerca del 555, justo debajo, y representan los 16 estados del semaforo (en binario) desde 0000 hasta 1111

y por ultimo en el grupo 3 ubicados en el extremo inferior derecho del circuito, se observan 12 leds en 4 grupos de 3 que representan cada cara del semaforo (4 caras) y sus respectivos colores por cara (aunque todos son rojos) se supone que cada grupo tiene el rojo, amarillo y verde

ok espero le haya servido de algo

saludos


----------



## yopower

Solo puedo usar 555, Flip-Flop de cualaquier tipo y compuertas logicas. no contadores no se si se pueda hacer esto

Subi este excel de la tabla de verdad quisiera saber si esta correcto 
esta con Flip Flop tipo D


----------



## ecpichardo

verifica esta tabla de verdad y exitacion para flip flop JK, asi podrias usar el circuito que postee antes haciendole algunas modificaciones mas usa un programa que se llama KARMA para hacer los mapas de karnaugh.

La tabla la modifique rapidito, puede que tenga errores, pero la idea esta ahi


----------



## yopower

Aquí están las ecuaciones que salen del mapa de karnaugh. En lo que tengo duda creo que se necesitan 5 FF porque tengo 5 salidas que son V,A,R, V,R  o no?

Seria así según yo
Estado Presente       Entradas     Estado Siguiente
V,A,R,V,R                 N    S
1 0 0 0 1                 0    0            10001

Las ecuaciones esta en el .rar que mande mas creo que tiene que ser de 5 bits las entradas y salidas


----------



## ecpichardo

estuve viendo la tabla de verdad que hice, y cometi un error, los tiempos no corresponden a los que tu quieres. Sin querer los calcule 5 seg en V despues 3 en A y por ultimo 5 en R en vez de 3 segundos en este ultimo.

Viendolo asi, el ciclo completo de tu semaforo se hace en 11 segundos, o sea 5+3+3 y vuelve y comienza de nuevo el ciclo. Esto significa que 11 en binario se representa 1011 para esto necesitaras 4 flip flop JK, juntos los 4 pueden contar del 0 al 15, o sea 16 segundos.

nota: si quieres puedes modificar los tiempos de tu semaforo para que sean igual que el mayor tiempo posible con 4 flip flop, podrias poner:
6 al V, 4 al A y 6 al R, o tambien 
7 al V, 3 al A y 6 al R
y asi cuando vallas a hacer tu circuito te evitaras hacer un reset a los FF a los 11 segundos 

haz tu desicion y avisame para trabajar con el mapa de karnaugh, ve al post #6 de este foro para que vallas estudiando los mapas

no habia leido bien tu pregunta, y la respuesta es NO.

No se considera un flip flop para cada salida, se tiene un flip flop para cada estado del semaforo, los flip flop solo cuentan los segundos y segun el segundo en que el semaforo se encuentre, se hace una combinacion de compuertas logicas (que son las suministradas por los mapas de karnaugh) para obtener asi las salidas

es decir como el 555 no puede pasar de 2 estados o sea del 0 al 1, los flip flop lo que hacen es contar cuantas veces el 555 ha cambiado de estado poniendo por la combinacion de susu salidas el binario del conteo.

creo que me explique, cualquier cosa pregunta


----------



## yopower

Una pregunta aquí si estas considerando los sensores de Norte y Sur o no??

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## clocko

lo que dices es lo siguiente la preferencia siempre es para la calle este-oeste solo que se activen los sensores de la calle Norte-sur, que pasa si siempre estan activos los sensores, nunca le daria el paso de regreso a la calle este-oeste,


----------



## yopower

Si si estan activos los sensores nunca cambia de estado hasta que estos se dejen de encender

Ya tengo mi simulación en multisim cambia de estados V,A,R,Vs,Rs pero necesito que cuando se active cualquier sensor, el verde de la calle principal dure 5 segundos, el amarillo 3 segundos y luego cambie a rojo, y que cuando se desactiven los sensores, el verde de la calle secundaria permanezca así durante 3 segundos y luego cambie a rojo, mientras que el rojo de la principal cambia a verde.

Aqui esta la simulacion


----------



## clocko

utiliza un contador inicialmente el contador esta en reposo en cero y el led verde encendido, cuando el sensor este activo inicias el contador, de 0 a 5 (5 segundos)enciende el led verde, de 6 a 8(3 segundos) enciende el led ambar, en 9 enciende el led rojo y pausa el contador, si el sensor se desactiva continua el conteo de 10 a 12 (3 segundos)y con el led rojo encendido, en 13 envias un pulso para reiniciar el contador( el cual queda en cero y esta en reposo esperando un cambio en el sensor). puedes utilizar un 74ls191 como contador binario o cualquier otro contador, puedes utilizar logica para activar los leds del semaforo o como te comentaron  en el mensaje #29 utilizar un 4514, solo tienes que irle dando la secuencia.


----------



## clocko

ok mira lo mismo pero en circuito aqui te pongo una imagen y la simulacion en circuitmaker, el circuito funciona asi

cuando el sensor ubicado en la calle norte-sur se activa, en el semaforo este-oeste el verde se mantiene durante 5 segundos, luego el ambar 3 segundos y finalmente el rojo y ahi permanece, en el semarofo norte-sur cambia de rojo a verde para permitir el paso, si el sensor se desactiva el semaforo norte - sur dura en verde durante 3 segundos y cambia a rojo.

si el sensor se activara y desactivara no afecta el conteo.

si el sensor se desactiva al final y se inicia el conteo para que el led verde en el semaforo norte- sur dure 3 segundos, si en ese lapso de tiempo el sensor se activa nuevamente, no se pausa en ese momento sino que se tiene que generar todo el conteo nuevamente en el semaforo este- oeste


----------



## JMove

Buenas !

Tengo un proyecto de hacer un semaforo para un cruce, es decir un semaforo de Norte a Sur y uno de Oeste a Este y si es posible agregarle el semaforo peatonal. 

Adjunto esta el enunciado del proyecto, aunq*UE* en la imagen se ven 4 semaforos, solo necesito implementar dos (Norte-Sur y Oeste-Este). 

Tambien esta adjunto el diagrama que he hecho hasta ahora, funciona bien solo que pasa de Rojo a Amarillo y deberia ser de Rojo a Verde. No se como podria hacer para que se brinque este estado y pase directo a verde.

Les agradeceria mucho si me podrian ayudar con la parte del semaforo peatonal, ya que la idea es que cuando se presione un boton el semaforo pase a rojo por unos 15 segundos. 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!
Saludos...


----------



## Scooter

La secuencia sería V1+R1, A1+R1,R1+R2,V2+R1,A2+R1,R2+R1
Nunca aparecen los ámbares a la vez. Por lo tanto no pueden ir juntos. Un verde no es lo mismo que el rojo de la otra via, luego tampoco pueden ir juntos.
Lo mas univesral sería un contador de dos dígitos a 1Hz y con puertas o comparadores vas sacando la activación y borrado de 6 biestables, uno para cada luz.


----------



## yeso1979

Hola. Bueno dejo aca la foto de mi proyecto muy parecido al que postea eball, solo que materializado. El proceso de diseño del circuito es el mismo, con un 555 genero los pulsos para mover un contador de 4 bits con FF tipo JK. Mi semaforo tambien es de 16 estados, y bueno se generan los mapas y salen las ecuaciones. 

Saludos y sigamos creando electrónica.


----------



## diego10258

eball dijo:


> Este semáforo consta de 4 caras y se manejara de 1 ciclo por cara a la vez o sea que la cara 1 comienza en verde y las otras 3 están en rojo, dura 3 oscilaciones y cambia a amarillo, dura 1 oscilación y cambia a rojo e inmediatamente cambia de rojo a verde en la cara 2. hace el ciclo verde, amarillo rojo de nuevo y cambia de rojo a verde en la cara 3 e igualmente para la 4 al inalizar la cara 4 comienza el ciclo de nuevo.......



Hola buenas tardes. Leí atentamente el foro y tengo una duda con respecto a la primera explicación del diseño del semáforo de 4 caras. Entendí perfectamente el establecimiento de la tabla de verdad, pero estoy perdido en el momento de la elaboración de los mapas de Karnaugh. La verdad no sé como lo implementaste, es decir, solamente tomaste las columnas de entradas vs las de las salidas de los semáforos o que columnas se tomas para realizar los mapas de karnaugh. De antemano muchas gracias. Es posible que cuelgues el circuito no desde la extension de workbench sino como imagen?.


----------



## marvinj22

Hola 

Necesito realizar un sistema de semaforos para una intersecion de 4 vias, es posible realizarlo solo con compuertas logicas?, es que uso el software digital works y no es muy versatil.

Gracias


----------



## sobreviviente33

Buenas, diseñé un semáforo con flip flop tipo T (esto uniendo J Y K de un FF JK), lo que hice fue como un tipo contador mediante las salidas del FF, durante los 3 primeros cambios de los FF el led verde enciende, en el cuarto cambio solo enciende el amarillo y finalmente en el 5º,º6 , 7º y 8º cambio enciende solo rojo. 

Pero al intentar sumularlo no funciona como debiera, me podría decir que esta mal, adjunto una imagen y el archivo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola sobreviviente33

Lo que pasa con tu circuito es que tienes conectada la señal del generador de pulsos a las entradas CLR(Clear) De Los Flip-Flip’s Debe ir a las entradas CLK(Clock).

Sin embargo cuando hagas esa corrección deberás conectar las entradas CLR(Clear) Al Vcc(+).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sobreviviente33

Cierto MrCarlos, que torpe , le hice la corrección que me dijiste y funcionó, muchas gracias.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Hola, si les sirve yo diseñé un semaforo pero con flip flop tipo D.
A continuación adjunto la imagen.
¿Alguien me podría decir el código de algún flip flop T comercial?

Saludos.


----------



## chclau

Flip flops T no se si existan, lo que estoy seguro es que hay flip flops J-K comerciales. Te sirve?


http://www.ti.com/lsds/ti/logic/j-k-flip-flop-products.page


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Hola. Gracias por la respuesta. Yo tengo circuitos integrados con flip flop jk y flip flop d.
Por un tema de diseño estaba buscando el t. Pero tenes razon, capaz que ni siquiera los fabrican integrados.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola ElFabroDeLaGente

Pero. . . . con los Flip-Flip’s tipo J-K puedes hacer el Tipo T, solo conecta la J y La K al Vcc.
Tambien Con el Flip-Flop Tipo D, solo conecta la nQ con la D.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Si, hace mucho que no diseñaba nada con flip flops. Ayer estaba viendo eso.


----------



## sebakan29

Soy novato en el foro, pero he leido varios temas y aun no puedo construir mi semaforo en proteus, ya que no se configurar los tiempos.







Diseñe esta tabla, como ven son 2 semaforos, uno con 5 leds y otro con 6 (R-A-V-Rojo Peaton- Verde Peaton- Giro Izq) estan los tiempos de encendidos y el problema que acarreo es que no se como implementar la tabla de karnaug para que funcione con un FF JK o sino con un FF tipo D, he hecho esto en proteus pero no me resulta, debe ser por el karnaug, quisiera que alguien me pudiera ayudar con esta tablita, para poder obtener bien mi circuito ya que me he cabeseado haciendo los karnaug pero aun asi no me resulta, alguien me podria ayudar con el karnaug por favor y si alguien le resulta facil, hacer el circuito o algo paresido para poder tener bien la idea.
Saludos, estare atento a sus respuestas


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola sebakan29

Para lograr el objetivo que pretendes puedes utilizar el Boole-Deusto el cual puedes bajar e instalar en tu PC de este enlace: [/COLOR]http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/zubia/
Tambien puedes indagar en Google.com por Boole-Deusto; quizás encuentres una versión más nueva.

Tendrás que meter tus 4 variables de entrada a, b, c y d.
Las 5 variables de salida para un semáforo. Y
Las 6 variables de salida para el otro semáforo.
Serían 11 variables de salida.
NO deben de tener el mismo nombre.

Probablemente se trabe(No funcione), el Boole, por la cantidad de variables; pero puedes hacer primero el de 5 variables y posteriormente el de 6.

En ese Software, Boole, tendrás que meter la tabla de verdad. 
Los mapas de Karnaugh los puedes ver presionando el botón V-K Diagram. (*V*eitch *K*arnaugh)

Sube mejor el archivo que se genera con el Excel junto con el archivo DSN que se genera con el ISIS de proteus.                   Comprímelos con WinZip o WinRar. De ese modo la ayuda podría ser más efectiva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juannavarro

supongamos que el tiempo de secuencia es 2.5 segundos y el tiempo de periodo es 3.6 segundos.
Me gustaria saber como ingreso o como represento esos 2 datos en mi esquema final.

Gracias de antemano por tu respuesta.







mario18560 dijo:


> El diseño de un semaforo con compuertas logicas responde a la logica de un circuito secuencial. Los pasos para realizar un diseño como el que requires son:
> 
> 1) Realizar un diagrama de estados. Supongamos que el semaforo tenga la siguiente secuencia: ROJO - ROJO/AMARILLO - AMARILLO - VERDE - VERDE/AMARILLO -ROJO.
> Tendrias asi los siguientes estados: 100 - 110 - 010 - 001 - 011 - 100. Son cinco estados diferentes. Cada bit representa el encendido de una luz del semaforo respetando el orden ROJO-AMARILLO-VERDE.
> 
> 2) Determinar el numero de flip-flops necesarios. En este caso, necesitaras 3 FF, ya que los estados diferentes son 5. La forma de determinar esto es: 2 elevado a la n, debe ser mayor o igual que N.
> Donde n= numero de FF y N= numero de estados diferentes. En nuestro caso, 2 elevado al cubo (o sea, ocho), es mayor que (cinco).
> 
> 3) Elegir el tipo de flip-flop con el que vas a trabajar. Aqui no hay problema, pues cualquier tipo de flip-flop sirve para el diseño (tambien es posible convertir un FF determinado en otro, muy facilmente), sin embargo conviene utilizar flip-flops de una sola entrada; por ejemplo los de tipo D. La respuesta es muy simple: te conviene usar un flip-flop de una sola entrada porque solo vas a necesitar una red combinacional que controle los flip-flop, de modo de obtener la secuencia deseada (la del diagrama de estados).
> Tal como tu lo planteas, si no puedes o no deseas utilizar FF, los mismos puedes hacerlos facilmente con compuertas logicas.
> 
> 4) Para el diseño de las redes combinacionales que van a manejar las entradas de los 3 FF tenes que utilizar las tablas de excitacion de los FF elegidos previamente. En este caso, la correspondiente al FF "D". Asi obtendras una tabla como la que sigue:
> 
> Dr Da Dv SalidaQr  SalidaQa  SalidaQv
> 1   0   0        1             1            0
> 1   1   0        0             1            0
> 0   1   0        0             0            1
> 0   0   1        0             1            1
> 0   1   1        1             0            0
> 
> Ten en cuenta que las redes combinacionales manejan las entradas de los FF (para que los mismos logren la secuencia pautada),  por lo que para el diseño de las mismas, Dr, Da y Dv (entradas de los FF) son las salidas de tu tabla de verdad, y Qr, Qa y Qv (salidas de los FF) son las variables de entrada. Tendras que realizar 3 mapas de Karnaugh, uno por cada salida (Dr, Da y Dv), a fin de simplificar la funcion e implementar el circuito de las redes.
> Por ultimo, este es un circuito secuencial sincronico. Todos los FF estan sincronizados por un mismo reloj. Con un circuito oscilador basico (el 555 funcionando en modo astable, por ejemplo) podes hacer el circuito de reloj, cuya frecuencia podras ajustar a voluntad. La salida del 555 la conectas a cada una de las entradas de CLOCK de los FF.
> En cuanto a las luces del semaforo, las mismas las conectas a las salidas Qr, Qa y Qv de los flip-flops.
> Espero te haya sido de utilidad. Cualquier cosa, avisame.
> Un cordial saludo.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola juannavarro

Dices:
supongamos que el tiempo de *secuencia es 2.5 segundos* y el tiempo de *periodo es 3.6 segundos.*
Me gustaria saber *como ingreso o como represento esos 2 datos en mi esquema final.*

Cuál es tu esquema final ??

Podrías adjuntar el archivo que se genera con tu simulador ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Angeloxwes

Hola, tengo el trabajo de hacer un semáforo con los integrados 74hc73, 7408 y 7432 que tenga la secuencia VERDE / AMARILLO / ROJO y luego vuelva a la misma secuencia. El problema que tengo es que enciende el amarillo y el verde no se apaga y que luego de llegar a rojo la secuencia retrocede ROJO / AMARILLO / VERDE

En realidad no he podido solucionar el problema y no he visto al profesor últimamente, les doy las gracias de antemano .


----------



## juanma2468

No se alcanza a ver bien, pero pareciera que a la salida de las compuertas, pareciera que las 2 salidas estan puestas al mismo led, el de color amarillo, puede ser?? hablo en tu diagrama


----------



## Gustavo996

juanma2468 dijo:


> Aca te adjunto las tablas de verdad junto con el esquema final y los archivos para poder ver la simulacion en proteus 7.4, perdona por la desprolijidad es que lo hice a las apuradas en una hoja borrador y las escañe y lo arme mas o menos, como no contemple el estado inicial de arranque este arranca en 000, comienza a funcionar cuando presionas el pulsador que seria la variable X, de ahi en mas funciona en forma ciclica y al momento de presionar nuevamente el pulsador este lleva al contador a prender la luz roja y vuelve a comenzar su ciclo, comence haciendolo como un contador asincronico, pero mientras lo fui desarrollando me di cuenta que en realidad se trataba de un sincronico, pero da igual funciona de 10, con tres FF JK, 3 compuertas AND y el pulsador tienes tu semaforo funcionando, cualquier duda me consultas, saludos


buenas tardes tuvieras la tabla con la cual realizaste el diseño te lo agradecería, gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

Gustavo996 dijo:


> buenas tardes tuvieras la tabla con la cual realizaste el diseño te lo agradecería, gracias de antemano


              
¿ Que tabla estas necesitando ?
¿ Abriste el archivo Semaforo.rar ?, dentro se encuentran las tablas de verdad


----------



## mariosimple

Como puedo ponerle dos display como contadores para los cambios de estados de las luces?


----------



## Fogonazo

mariosimple dijo:


> Como puedo ponerle dos display como contadores para los cambios de estados de las luces?


Contadores que cuenten ¿ Que cosa ? y en ¿ Que circuito ?


----------



## mariosimple

Hola Fogonazo: 
me refiero para el circuito del semáforo, me refiero a que tengo que ponerle dos display para indicar en que tiempo debe de cambiar las luces por ejemplo, para que dure:  "20 segundo en verde, después 10 segundos en amarillo y después 20 segundos en el rojo" y así volver a hacer lo mismo sin parar.
pero no se como poner el display para ese conteo, osea me refiero un semáforo con dos display.
como es que se le da para responder el mensaje del que quiero responder


----------



## Fogonazo

mariosimple dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo:
> me refiero para el circuito del semáforo, me refiero a que tengo que ponerle dos display para indicar en que tiempo debe de cambiar las luces por ejemplo, para que dure:  "20 segundo en verde, después 10 segundos en amarillo y después 20 segundos en el rojo" y así volver a hacer lo mismo sin parar.
> pero no se como poner el display para ese conteo, osea me refiero un semáforo con dos display.
> como es que se le da para responder el mensaje del que quiero responder


Para lograr eso el semáforo ya debe posee un sistema de temporizado con contadores, de ahí mi consulta  


Fogonazo dijo:


> Contadores que cuenten ¿ Que cosa ? y en *¿ Que circuito ?*


----------



## sahagun

subi un semaforo peatonal con boton de paro


----------



## francy reyes

Hola disculpen pero estoy en un dilema, se me requiere diseñar un cruce para un semáforo donde se ven los cambios de semáforo tanto para dos vehículos como para dos peatones en donde para cada cambio se requiere de un tiempo distinto y cuando el peatón esta en verde este tiene que titilar para cuando vaya a cambiar, he elaborado una tabla de estados pero no se como simplificarla por favor si me dan una idea sera de gran ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, tienes un sistema secuencial-combinacional.
Sube el esquema que hayas logrado y vemos cómo seguir.


----------



## francy reyes

Con esta imagen saque mi tabla de estados pero al ser tan extensa no se como hacer el esquema Como podria simplificarla para sacar los mapas de karnaugh


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Al menos tienes que darle forma a tu esquema. Por ejem, que necesito?
Al tratarse de un sistema mixto, secuencial-combinacional, por un lado tiene que haber un reloj que determina el periodo de cada estado.
Entonces, necesitas un CK, al menos un contador o Contador-secuenciador, y por otro lado quizás un par de compuertas.


----------



## MaShicO

francy reyes dijo:


> Hola disculpen pero estoy en un dilema, se me requiere diseñar un cruce para un semáforo donde se ven los cambios de semáforo tanto para dos vehículos como para dos peatones en donde para cada cambio se requiere de un tiempo distinto y cuando el peatón esta en verde este tiene que titilar para cuando vaya a cambiar, he elaborado una tabla de estados pero no se como simplificarla por favor si me dan una idea sera de gran ayuda


Sinceramente con un uC yo te podría ayudar ya que lo veo mas sencillo de hacer algo así y si, con maquinas de estado se puede lograr, pero veo que necesitas usar compuertas lógicas. Al menos muestra tu tabla de estados que hiciste e implementa tu circuito de tu tabla de karnaugh, ve probando de a pocos y pide ayuda ya que aca hay excelentes foristas, y por ultimo no esperes que todo te lo hagan por ti. Muestra avances y te pueden ayudar.


----------



## francy reyes

MaShicO dijo:


> Sinceramente con un uC yo te podría ayudar ya que lo veo mas sencillo de hacer algo así y si, con maquinas de estado se puede lograr, pero veo que necesitas usar compuertas lógicas. Al menos muestra tu tabla de estados que hiciste e implementa tu circuito de tu tabla de karnaugh, ve probando de a pocos y pide ayuda ya que aca hay excelentes foristas, y por ultimo no esperes que todo te lo hagan por ti. Muestra avances y te pueden ayudar.



Estaa seria mi tabla de estados pero me parece muy dispendiosa, quisiera saber como simplificarla, puse los seis contadores pues los tiempos son desiguales


----------



## Jota Jota

Ejemplo:


----------

